# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Rh inkompatibilnost

## marta

Cure, ovaj clanak preveden s neke americke stranice nema veze s hrvatskom realnoscu.

[code]Tijekom prenatalne skrbi liječnik će poduzeti mjere koje će spriječiti da Rh negativna majka razvije antitijela kao odgovor na Rh pozitvnu krv fetusa.[/code]

Ovo nije istinito. Lijecnik ne moze predvidjeti razvoj antitijela, a ako do njega dodje, ne moze nista napraviti da bi antitijela uklonio.


[code]Ako su antitijela prisutna i otkrivena je anemija kod fetusa, radi se transfuzija krvi kako bi se fetusova krv zamijenila krvlju s Rh negativnim faktorom koja neće biti ugrožena majčinim antitijelima. Transfuzija se provodi kroz pupčanu vrpcu dok je fetus još u maternici počevši u 18. tjednu trudnoće. Ovaj postupak može biti rizičan pa neki liječnici preferiraju induciranje ranijeg poroda. Tada se transfuzija krvi obavlja nakon što se dijete rodi. [/code]

Mislim da se u Hrvatskoj ne obavlja intrauterina transfuzija.


[code]Ako ste Rh negativni, liječnik će vam dati dozu Rh imunoglobulina u 28. tjednu trudnoće, bez obzira na Rh faktor fetusa. Ova injekcija uništit će sve crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su ušle u vaš krvotok prije nego što je vaše tijelo dobilo priliku za stvaranje antitijela.[/code]

Kod nas ne postoji praksa davanja AntiD u trudnoci, nego iskljucivo po porodu. Ova druga recenica, da ce injekcija "unistit crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su ušle u vaš krvotok" je teza nebuloza, jer AntiD uopce tako ne funkcionira. Nema nikakvog "unistavanja".

----------


## marta

> Ova druga recenica, da ce injekcija "unistit crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su ušle u vaš krvotok" je teza nebuloza, jer AntiD uopce tako ne funkcionira. Nema nikakvog "unistavanja".



Joj, mene je tako nazivcirao ovaj clanak da sam i ja dala neke totalno nebulozne komentare. Citam vlastitu recenicu i ne vjerujem kako sam mogla toliko fulati ono sto sam htjela reci. 

A htjela sam sljedece, cijela ta recenica mi je senzacionalisticka, istina je da ce antitijela unesena injekcijom doista eliminirati crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su usle u majcin krvotok, ono sto meni tu smeta je rijec "unistit", i nedostatak poante, smislenog objasnjenja, nedostatak informacije. Cijelo vrijeme tu nesto drvimo o informiranom pristanku na ovo i ono, a ovaj clanak je napisan u tonu "ne brinite se nista, jedna mala pikica u guzu to sve rjesava". 

A nije spomenuto ni da je doticni pripravak krvni, ni da se konzervira tiomersalom, ni da se moze odbiti, ni koji su, ni koliki su uopce rizici za razvoj antitijela, itd, itd...

----------


## Matilda

Što se tiče transfuzije krvi, ovaj podatak sam našla na stranicama Poliklinike Harni:




> Kod Rh negativnih trudnica druga pretraga se obavlja u 24. tjednu i treća pretraga u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Ukoliko ova pretraga ukazuje na prisustvo antieritrocitnih protutijela u titru višem od 1:8 i ovaj titar raste napredovanjem trudnoće, postoji sumnja na hemolitičku bolest fetusa. U ovakovim slučajevima radi se amniocenteza i određuje razina bilirubina u plodnoj vodi. Po potrebi punktira se pupčana arterija (kordocenteza) i određuje razina hemoglobina i prisustvo anemije u fetusa. Fetalni hidrops nastupa kod pada razine hemoglobina ispod 40 g/l. Već nakon 20. tjedna trudnoće može se u specijaliziranim centrima poduzeti 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				intrauterina transfuzija kompatibilne krvi
> 			
> 		
> 
> . Količina krvi koja se transfundira varira između 40 i 120 ml, ovisno o stadiju trudnoće i veličini fetusa. Liječenje se obično ponavlja svaka 2 tjedna do navršenih 34. tjedna trudnoće, kada se trudnoća dovršava carskim rezom.

----------


## Loryblue

> Što se tiče transfuzije krvi, ovaj podatak sam našla na stranicama Poliklinike Harni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kod Rh negativnih trudnica druga pretraga se obavlja u 24. tjednu i treća pretraga u 32. tjednu trudnoće..... U ovakovim slučajevima radi se amniocenteza i određuje razina bilirubina u plodnoj vodi.....


mene samo jedno pitanje zanima:
u kojoj mjeri neslaganje RH faktora kod majke i bebe utječe na "jačinu" žutice kod bebe nakon rođenja?

----------


## Matilda

> [code]Ako ste Rh negativni, liječnik će vam dati dozu Rh imunoglobulina u 28. tjednu trudnoće, bez obzira na Rh faktor fetusa. Ova injekcija uništit će sve crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su ušle u vaš krvotok prije nego što je vaše tijelo dobilo priliku za stvaranje antitijela.[/code]
> 
> Kod nas ne postoji praksa davanja AntiD u trudnoci, nego iskljucivo po porodu.


I ovaj podatak sam našla na jednim hrvatskim stranicama:



> Kada se daje Rh imunoglobulinom?
> RhIg se daje u vrijeme trudnoće kada postoji vjerojatnost da Rh pozitivna krv fetusa prijeđe u majčin krvotok. Znači, daje se:
> 
> U slučaju amniocentoze 
> 
> Spontanog pobačaja ili netipične trudnoće 
> 
> Odabranog pobačaja 
> 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

I još na jednoj hrv. stranici:




> Danas se ženama kod kojih postoji prijetnja od razvoja Rh inkompatibilnosti u trudnoći daje jedna ili dvije (u nekim zemljama) doze Rh imunoglobina. Prva se doza daje oko 28 tjedna trudnoće, a druga unutar 72 sata nakon porođaja. Rh imunoglobin se ponaša poput cjepiva sprečavajući stvaranje Rh antitijela koji mogu prouzročiti komplikacije u narednim trudnoćama.





> Ukoliko se testiranjem potvrdi da žena u prvoj trudnoći već ima razvijena Rh antitijela (što može biti reakcija propuštanja krvi ploda kroz posteljicu u majčin krvotok), postoji sumnja za postojanje hemolitične bolesti fetusa ili Rh bolesti. U tim se slučajevima može učiniti amniocenteza kako bi se odredila razina bilirubina u plodnoj vodi. Po potrebi se određuje razina hemoglobina i prisustvo anemije kod fetusa, a cijelo vrijeme trudnoće pomno će se pratiti razina majčinih antitijela. Vrlo rijetko, ako je inkompatibilnost ozbilja i bebino zdravlje ugroženo, djetetu se može dati transfuzija, dok je još u maternici ili nakon porođaja. 
> 
> Svrha takve transfuzije je zamijeniti bebinu krv s Rh negativnim crvenim krvnim zrncima. Taj postupak stabilizira bebinu razinu crvenih krvnih zrnaca i minimalizira buduću štetu uzrokovanu cirkuliranjem Rh antitijela već prisutnih u bebinom krvotoku. 
> 
> Zbog uspješnosti injekcija Rh imunoglobina, takva je vrsta transfuzije potrebna u manje od 1 posto trudnoća.

----------


## marta

Matilda, naravno da si nasla, jer su i oni to isto prepisali s americkih stranica. Kod nas se to ne radi. Konkretno, mislim da je davanje AntiD-a u trudnoci vrlo rijetko, jer nema nikakve dokazane koristi od toga.

Za intrauterinu transfuziju sam jednom pitala svog ginica, on je rekao da nije cuo da se to uistinu kod nas radi. Ali kako je to bilo prije koju godinu, naravno da se u medjuvremenu to moglo i promijeniti. U tom slucaju, konkretno me zanima u kojoj bolnici u Hrvatskoj se zahvat obavlja i koji su rizici.

----------


## marta

Takodjer, reci da se AntiD injekcijom u 26. ili 28. tjednu trudnoce stiti ostatak trudnoce od nastajanja antitijela, je zavaravanje protivnika. Jer je od prve kontrole krvi pa do 28. tjedna bilo puno vremena za eventuali razvoj antitijela, ali nigdje se ne navodi u kojim se to slucajevima dogadja. Nigdje ne pise koji su moguci uzroci mijesanja krvi.

----------


## marta

> Kada se daje Rh imunoglobulinom?
> RhIg se daje u vrijeme trudnoće kada postoji vjerojatnost da Rh pozitivna krv fetusa prijeđe u majčin krvotok. Znači, daje se:
> 
> U slučaju amniocentoze 
> 
> Spontanog pobačaja ili netipične trudnoće 
> 
> Odabranog pobačaja 
> 
> ...


Konkretno, ispod ovog clanka pise da je s drSpock.com.


A ni Harni nigdje ne navodi da se to radi i kod nas. Pise, u "nekim zemljama".

----------


## marta

Oprostite sta pisem na rate, nisam u mogucnosti sjest za komp pa napisati odjednom i opsirno.

Da ne budem totalna kritizerka i napor za ljudski mozak stavit cu ovdje sta bi po meni clanak o Rh nekompatibilnosti trebao sadrzavati (mozda ne bas tim redom).  :Smile: 

- sto je uopce Rhesus faktor, koliko je cest, kako utjece na trudnocu
- kako/kada dolazi do razvoja antitijela
- kako i kada se screening provodi u Hrvata, zasto je vazan (pa to je jedna od rijetkih med "!intervencija" vezanih za porod i trudnocu koaj je pokazala nepobitno pozitivne rezultate)
- kada i zasto se daje Rh imunoglobulinom i kako djeluje
- koje su moguce posljedice Rh nekompatibilnosti i kako se lijece 
- koje metode lijecenja su dostupne u Hrvata
- i sto je uopce Rh imunoglobulinom i kako se dobiva za znatizeljne

----------


## Tiwi

Došla sam vidjeti jel netko reagirao jer mi je članak naravno prvo izazvao zanimanje a onda me zbunio i pomalo razočarao. 

Naime, moja krvna grupa je *B neg* i u prvoj trudnoći sam na početku išla na krvnu pretragu kojom se provjerava upravo spomenuta nekompatibilnost (oprostite, ne znam napamet kako se točno zove pretraga a nisam doma). Budući da je nalaz bio OK trebala sam doći na kontrolu u 6. mj trudnoće. Opet je bilo sve u redu. Nikakvu inekciju nisam dobila u 28. tjednu niti je bilo uopće riječi o tome. Jedino sam nakon poroda dobila inekciju.

Sada sam ponovno, u 14. tjednu išla napraviti istu pretragu, nalaz je OK i kontrola u 6.mjesecu trudoće. I to je to. 

Prvo dijete je *A +*  i nije imao žuticu   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

Također,ja RH-,dijete +,nije bilo žutice

mislim da nema veze

----------


## khaa

hmmmm...
u potpunosti se slažem sa martom, članak je u najmanju ruku traljav!
ja sam imala rh imunizaciju - ja B-, pavo 0+
on je skoro umro od toga - morali su me zbog teškog zastoja u rastu i previsoke količine bilirubina poroditi u 32 tjednu, agpar mu je bio 2/5.
nisu mi napravili coombsov test u 26. tjednu (vodila sam trudnoću u petrovoj) niti mi dali injekciju - kod nas se to ne radi. u 12. tjednu je sve bilo ok.

ne zna se zašto je u mom slučaju došlo do imunizacije jer sam nakon spontanog dobila anti D injekciju-tu se desilo nešto čudno - kod mene se prvo razvila Rh C imunizacija, pa tek onda Rh D. doktori u petrovoj nisu znali objasniti zašto i ja još uvijek ne znam više od ovog što sam napisala.

u petrovoj se inače radi interuterina transfuzija, ali mi smo bili pretežak slučaj, pavo je nakon rođenja imao 3 eksangvino transfuzije i tek onda mu je pao bilirubin

poanta je sljedeća - osim hipo-hipertonije drugih posljedica nema, ali pomisao da se moje dijete izvuklo za dlaku samo zato "jer se to ne radi" strašno je frustrirajuća  :Evil or Very Mad: 
i bez obzira na to što se takva komplikacija stvarno rijetko dešava mislim da Rh- trudnice nisu dovoljno upoznate sa problematikom

----------


## Loryblue

> Također,ja RH-,dijete +,nije bilo žutice
> 
> mislim da nema veze


aj Rh- ; mala Rh+
jaka žutica, bilirubin dosegao 380.
svi testovi kroz trudnoću uredni.

----------


## Tiwi

> poanta je sljedeća - osim hipo-hipertonije drugih posljedica nema, ali pomisao da se moje dijete izvuklo za dlaku samo zato "jer se to ne radi" strašno je frustrirajuća 
> i bez obzira na to što se takva komplikacija stvarno rijetko dešava mislim da Rh- trudnice nisu dovoljno upoznate sa problematikom


U potpunosti se slažem. I šaljem jedan   :Love:  

Iako prvi put nismo imali problema, ne mogu reći da me nije strah, osobito jer su testovi imunizacije (tj ta famozna kontrola u 6 mj trudnoće) tako udaljeni a ja nemamm blage veze mogu li uopće primjetiti da se nešto zbiva. 

Svaka je trudnoća različita, ja to mogu već sad potvrditi. Drugačije se osjećam, potpuno. Pa i fizičke pojedinosti su drugačije (posteljica straga -  posteljica sprijeda, prva beba "starija" od termina, druga "mlađa", prvi se nije dao nagovoriti na mrduljenje na UZVu i tjerao mi je strah u kosti, ova se mrdulji i ljuti ako ju samo malo zaljuljaš .. i tak)

Zapravo, stvarno bih voljela više znati o ovoj temi. 

*Loryblue*  i ja sam imala urednu trudnoću i malac nije imao žuticu. Frendica je imala skroz okej trudnoću i nisu rh inkompatibilni i beba je imala žuticu. Mislim da je ta veza prelabava. Ali ja bih radije žuticu kao posljedicu nego neke druge reakcije koje su puno opasnije.

----------


## Tashunica

*Loryblue* koja si krva grupa. Ponekad ako je majčina krva grupa 0, a djetetova A ili B može uzrokovati jaču, patološku žuticu, što se meni desilo sa starijom. Ja sam 0, a ona A. Bili smo dva tjedna u bolnici i već su mi najavljivali transfuziju. Prošli smo bez nje, ali je još dugo bila ne žuta, nego narančasta.
Mali je isto imao žuticu, ali ne tako jaku. On je 0 kao i ja.

----------


## Tashunica

krva=krvna

----------


## Matilda

Rh inkompatibilnost je česta tema forumskih razgovora. Zato nas je i potakla da pronađemo dobar članak stručnjaka.

Pretražujući i iščitavajući članke na ovu temu, uglavnom su članci američkih liječnika, članaka na hrvatskom jeziku ima jako malo (P. Harni i Pliva zdravlje), a i oni su prenijeli i preveli članke stranih liječnika. 

O ovoj temi naišli smo na tri članka koja su donekle bila razumljiva i nisu bila prestručna (pritom mislim da ga može pročitati običan laik).

Dodatno sam tražila neke podatke koji vas zanimaju, ali ih na žalost nisam sve našla. Članak je malo promijenjen, a ako naiđemo na neke nove informacije, bit će svakako dopunjen.

----------


## Loryblue

> *Loryblue* koja si krva grupa. Ponekad ako je majčina krva grupa 0, a djetetova A ili B može uzrokovati jaču, patološku žuticu, što se meni desilo sa starijom. Ja sam 0, a ona A. Bili smo dva tjedna u bolnici i već su mi najavljivali transfuziju. Prošli smo bez nje, ali je još dugo bila ne žuta, nego narančasta.
> Mali je isto imao žuticu, ali ne tako jaku. On je 0 kao i ja.


ja i mala smo identično ko ti i tvoja.
ja 0-, mala A+ i po riječima pedijatrice mala je zbog ove naše kombinacije imala ovako jaku žuticu.

sve u svemu, svo zlo ovog svita bilo u toj žutici (iako je mene stvarno pripala jer je bilirubin zabrinjavajuće rastao, a pedijatrica mi još napomenila kako počinje oštećivat mozak kad dođe do 420. dalje od te izjave nisam kužila ništa, zašto, kako, zbog čega...)

----------


## solingen

> Ova druga recenica, da ce injekcija "unistit crvene krvne stanice fetusa koje su ušle u vaš krvotok" je teza nebuloza


Gore kvotana izjava je nebuloza, pa je i sama autorica izjave, nakon sto se malo bolje naknadno informirala, demantirala samu sebe. 
Ima unistavanja, ima, to se u imunologiji zove citotoksičnost ovisna o protutijelima   :Smile:  

Intrauterina transfuzija u HR nije nikakav novitet i ne radi se  o nečemu što je uvedeno unatrag par godina. 

Perinatolog koji zna izvesti kordocentezu moze napraviti i intrauterinu transfuziju. Prof Latin  je jos krajem osamdesetih radila navedeni zahvat, dok je jos radila u Petrovoj. 
Za pročitati: 
Latin V, Dra`an~i} A, Kuva~i} I, Fuduri} I, Ivani{evi} M.
Intrauterina transfuzija u lije~enju hemoliti~ke bolesti fetusa. III.
Jugoslavenski kongres o primjeni ultrazvuka u biologiji, medicini
i veterini. Beograd* 1989*:214.
Zahvat se radi samo što ga mali broj perinatologa zna izvesti, rizičan je i ima svoje stroge indikacije. [/img]

----------

Ja sam A-, oboje djece su mi pozitivni, malena 0+, maleni AB+. Lijekove koje spominjete sam primila nakon porođaja. 
Malena je prošla s žuticom, ali bez većih problema, maleni je, uz urednu trudnoću i sve redovne pretrage, četvrti dan po porođaju (iz rodilišta smo izašli treći dan) ponovno završio u bolnici sa žestokom žuticom od koje je spavao i spavao i nikako ga nisam mogla razbuditi za obrok pa je navečer završio na hitnoj gdje je primio infuziju. Primljen je u početnoj fazi dehidracije i bez snage da siše, niti bradavicu, niti bočicu. 

U otpusnom su napisali dijagnozu "problemi hranjenja". Lijepo je vidjeti da je solidarnost među ljudima još uvijek živa, makar među medicinarima, jer sam i dan danas uvjerena da su "problemi hranjenja" bili laž da se izbjegne moguća tužba protiv rodilišta što su otpustili dijete prerano i bez dovoljno kontrole, zbog čega je moglo, da sam, recimo, slušala ukućane i nisam reagirala ostati bez djeteta.

----------


## mikka

ja sam A-, a mali se rodio 0+, bez zutice i popratnih pojava.

mene zanima: sad sam u drugoj trudnoci, 21. tjedan. doktor me nije slao na imunoloske testove iako sam mu donijela nalaz (iz prve T) da sam negativna krvna grupa. nakon poroda sam primila injekciju. 

trebam li brinuti sto jos  nisam bila na testu?

----------


## bera

Ja sam A-, išla redovno na testiranje, sve ok, nisam dobila injekciju, jer je Dino moja krvna grupa, žutica jaka, tri dana hospitalizacije

Sada 32 tjedan, testirala se sve ok

----------


## mariolina

cure, zanima me da li se kod nas u žena koje su rh- imunoglobulinski test radi dva ili tri puta i u kojim sve razdobljima tj. tjednima se rade taj test?

----------


## mikka

evo ja sam bila sad sa 24 tjedna, dobila nalaz prekjucer i nema antitijela, hvala bogu  :Grin:  

pise na nalazu da se test ponavlja u 8. mjesecu trudnoce. znaci radi se u 6. i u 8.

----------


## samba

Evo ja sam u 32. tjednu razvila antitijela. najgore od svega mi je to što se nitko ne zabrinjava oko toga, niti išta poduzimaju jer je beba ultrazvučno u redu. Ne znam stvarno šta da si mislim???

----------


## marta

samba, nazalost ne moze se nista poduzeti. super da je beba u redu i nadam se da ce tako i ostati.  :Smile:

----------


## samba

Marta nemoj me plašiti, jesi li imala takvog iskustva? da ti iskreno kažem, liječnici se skoro pa ni ne obaziru na moj nalaz, ko da to nije ništa ozbiljno?!?!

----------


## khaa

> Evo ja sam u 32. tjednu razvila antitijela. najgore od svega mi je to što se nitko ne zabrinjava oko toga, niti išta poduzimaju jer je beba ultrazvučno u redu. Ne znam stvarno šta da si mislim???


a u kojem si tjednu prije ovog nalaza vadila antitjela? 
ako je beba dobro, to znači da si antitijela razvila nedavno, pa sad samo treba pratiti bebu i to je to. ne možeš napraviti ništa - jedino liječiti komplikacije - ali kod tebe ih očito nema i vibram da tako i ostane!! koliko sam uspjela shvatiti, prva očita komplikacija je zastoj u rastu (IUGR), što kod tebe nije slučaj. ja bih na tvom mjestu inzistirala da mi UZV naprave svakih par tjedana, čisto da budem mirna. druga komplikacija je povišeni bilirubin kod djeteta (žutica) i to može biti opasno u nekim slučajevima :/ (razina bilirubina vidi se amniocintezom)
meni su propustili napraviti taj nalaz u 24. tjednu (u 14. tj. je bio ok, ali sam očito razvila antitijela ubrzo nakon toga), pa sam u 32. završila na hitnom carskom zbog teškog zastoja u rastu, vrlo visokog bilirubina (toliko visokog da su mislili da bi mogao izazvati oštećenje mozga) i općeg lošeg stanja bebe.  
uf što mrzim pisati ovakve postove... ne bih te htjela plašiti, pogotovo zato jer nemaš komplikacije i nerviranje ti može samo škoditi, ali me ljuti ta doktorska nonšalantnost. da ne kažem nemarnost.
gdje vodiš trudnoću?

----------


## samba

Evo napisala sam ti sve u pp. Nema tu neke velike nauke, sljedeći tjedan ponavljam nalaz, pa ne bude li o.k., onda ću ja napravit uzbunu pa će se nešto ozbiljnije valjda poduzeti!

----------


## mariolina

> cure, zanima me da li se kod nas u žena koje su rh- imunoglobulinski test radi dva ili tri puta i u kojim sve razdobljima tj. tjednima se rade taj test?


eto, sad mi nije jasno kako je meni doc.  mogao reći da na testiranje idem tek u 30/32 tjednu ako sam posljednji test radila u 10/11.tjednu trudnoće? Možda sam već i sad pozitivna tj. imunizirana a da to ni ne znam.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mariolina

cure, na stranici poliklinike Harni našla sam ovaj opis situacije u slučaju kad je trudnica imunizirana:
Kod Rh negativnih trudnica druga pretraga se obavlja u 24. tjednu i treća pretraga u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Ukoliko ova pretraga ukazuje na prisustvo antieritrocitnih protutijela u titru višem od 1:8 i ovaj titar raste napredovanjem trudnoće, postoji sumnja na hemolitičku bolest fetusa. U ovakovim slučajevima radi se amniocenteza i određuje razina bilirubina u plodnoj vodi. Po potrebi punktira se pupčana arterija (kordocenteza) i određuje razina hemoglobina i prisustvo anemije u fetusa. Fetalni hidrops nastupa kod pada razine hemoglobina ispod 40 g/l. Već nakon 20. tjedna trudnoće može se u specijaliziranim centrima poduzeti intrauterina transfuzija kompatibilne krvi. Količina krvi koja se transfundira varira između 40 i 120 ml, ovisno o stadiju trudnoće i veličini fetusa. Liječenje se obično ponavlja svaka 2 tjedna do navršenih 34. tjedna trudnoće, kada se trudnoća dovršava carskim rezom.

Nije neki ishod ali bi barem beba trebala biti ok.

----------


## mikka

mariolina, jel ti ovo prva trudnoca ili?

pise na portalu 


> Rh inkompatibilnost ne predstavlja veći problem u prvoj trudnoći (dovoljna je redovita kontrola krvi), ali postoji opasnost u drugoj i sljedećim trudnoćama.


evo link, ako netko nije procitao

----------


## khaa

> Rh inkompatibilnost ne predstavlja veći problem u prvoj trudnoći (dovoljna je redovita kontrola krvi), ali postoji opasnost u drugoj i sljedećim trudnoćama.


ja sam imala spontani u 9 tjednu - kiretirana sam i dobila sam anti d injekciju iako postoje teorije da u tako ranoj trudnoći on nije potreban.  trudnoću sa P vodili su mi kao prvu pa je svejedno došlo do imunizacije. tako da nisam baš sigurna u gore navedenu tvrdnju.

----------


## mikka

ma nisam ja neki strucnjak, samo pisem ono kaj sam procitala na portalu. a tebi je to ipak bila druga trudnoca, ne? znam da me u ovoj T dosta frka za ta antitijela, a u prvoj nisam uopce o tome razmisljala.

----------


## khaa

da... nije niti meni baš bilo jasno, ali navodno je to bilo tak zato jer je spontani bio tako rano...

----------


## mariolina

da, ovo mi je prva trudnoća. Vidim da si napisala da je imunizacija u prvoj T rijetka, ali meni je svejedno bad.  :/

----------


## enchi

Zanima me informacija iz prve ruke od cura koje su rh negativne a rodile su rh pozitivno dijete - da li podatak o primljenoj injekciji nakon poroda piše u vašem otpusnom pismu, ili gdje drugdje (trudnička knjižica - u onom dijelu o porodu)?

----------


## ronin

ja sam negativna,dvoje djece su mi pozitivni
na oba otpusna pisma piše *primila Rhogam
*

----------


## enchi

Hvala ti ronin!

----------


## annastesia

Ja sam samo dobila kutijicu od injekcije, rodila u Petrovoj, budem zaljepila na otpusnicu  :Laughing: .

----------


## Ares

Ja sam A-, za mm se ne zna (gotovo sigurni smo da je +), pa su mi nakon kiretaže dali inekciju, međutim to nisu upisali u otpusnom pismu...a s obzirom da sam krvaruckala mjesec dana do spontanog malo brinem za slijedeću trudnoću, iako mi je gin. u bolnici rekla da nema brige...

----------


## teacher

U kojiem tjednu se ponavlja test senzibilizacije?Prvi sam radila u 9. tjednu. Rh - sam.

----------


## LIMA

Ne sjećam se, iako sam to sve 2 puta prošla  :Laughing: , mislim da je zadnja kontrola u 8. mjesecu trudnoće. Ali sve to će ti reći tvoja liječnica, meni je uvijek nakon pretrage rekla kada ću to trebati napraviti sljedeći put.

Ja sam krvna grupa 0-, a curica je A+ i imala je dosta jaku žuticu, naime, baš ova kombinacija krvnih grupa utječe na pojavu žutice, dakle, ne općenito - i +. (Sin mi je 0+ i nije imao žuticu, tj. imao je ali slabu)

Ono što mene zanima: kada sam rađala curicu na porodu sam ih pitala hoće li pustiti da pupčana vrpca otpulsira, a oni su rekli da zbog moje negativne krvne grupe, ne samo da ne smiju pustiti da do kraja pulsira već ju moraju što prije presjeći zbog miješanja krvi.

Zna li tko malo pouzdanije stoji li ova tvrdnja???

----------


## klarita2

bok, nažalost ja vam moram reći moje iskustvo s rh imunizacijom.Pokušat ću ukratko ako je to moguće ali bolje da napišem kao upozorenje svim ženama jer se o tome malo zna.
Ja sam 2005.god rodila djevojčicu Rh poz. Nisam dobila injekciju zbog rh imunizacije. Razvila su se anti D tijela. Nažalost tada meni to u rodilištu nitko nije objasnio zašto nego mi je rečeno da je moje dijete neg.??!!
Na otpusnom pismu samo piše imunoprofilaksa nije potrebna. 
Nakon 5.god , naime točno skoro prije god dana opet sam zatrudnila i na prvom vađenju krvi rečeno mi je da sam se imunizirala i da imam antitijela. Šok!
Naime znala sam kakve su posljedice. Svaka 4 tjedna negdje do 18.tj trudnoće sam vadila krv , pratio se porast antitijela i nije bilo porasta. Kasnije svaka 3 pa svaka 2. Ultrazvuk također češće.
Ali u 35.tj trudnoće titar antitijela 1 :32 , pitam transfuziju trebam li na porod ili u Zg kažu ne treba možete doći za 2.tj !!!
Doktor također kaže taj dan na ultrazvuku sve ok. Ali moj loš predosjećaj počinje....

Za dva tjedna dođem i titar 1: 128, kažu na porod. Dođem na porod a ono šok, moje bebe više nema. Postala je anđeo. :Saint:  Možete zamisliti mioje reakcije i taj užas. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

No neću vas s time bacati u tugu.! Uglavnom razlog smrti je rh imunizacija i zbog njihovog prevelikog ega moje malene nema.

A sad sam nakon 4. mjeseca od toga išla u Zg u Sv. Duh i doktor koji je specijalist za to kaže da je titar 1: 16 rizik, i das u me već kod 1: 32 trebali poslati k njima. naime ja sam u St.
Što da kažem, ne želim se na to vraćati jer je još bolnije. 
Jedino pozitivno je da je doktor rekao da mogu planirati slijedeću trudnoću iako će biti visoko rizična. ako se trudnoća uspije iznjeti do 18-20 tj onda oni započinju sa transfuzijama krvi djetetu u čemu su vrlo uspješni. Niti jednu bebu nisu tako do sada izgubili. to je sve mukotrpan proces i može uslijediti rani pobačaj ali ako želja postoji onda treba ustrajati ako možeš i imaš snage.

Tako da nada postoji.

Ovo sam napisla ne da vas prestrašim , nego ako se ne daj Bože neka od vas neg trudnica nađe u takvoj situaciji da zna da nekad mora biti uporna i sama izinstirati na Sv.Duhu. to su grozne stvari koje nažalost svi ginekolozi ne znaju koliko god bili stručni, većinom se vode po literaturi ali literatura odskače od prirode i svaka trudnoća je posebna. 
Puno pozdrava, ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte ja ću se potruditi da vam odgovorim, jako sam dobro nažalost upućena.

----------


## Mari79

Znam da ova tema vec odavno nije aktivna, ali evo ja je podizem u nadi da ce se naci neko sa novijim iskustvima, po mogucnosti pozitivnim :Smile:  
Trenutno sam u 18tj i titar mi je zbog krvarenja 1:128 sto znaci da je samo pitanje vremena kad ce trebati raditi intrauterinu transfuziju bebi....da li neka od vas ima iskustva s ovim? Podosta i previse sam procitala o krv, rh inkompatibilonosti i svemu al mi je tesko pronaci cure sa iskustvom da me utjese malo.
Inace sam postala senzibilizirana u prosloj trudnoci izmedju 28 i 33 tjedna trudnoce (u 28 mi je Coombsov test bio neg u 33 pozitivan), nisam imala nikakva krvarenja za koja znam tako da spadam u onaj 0.1 medicinski postotak....prije ove trudnoce antitijela anti-D su bila dosta niska ali zbog krvarenja (marginalana placenta previa) naglo su skocila. Ja sam AB-, muz A+ i ova beba je A+ (odredili su joj jucer rh iz moje plazme tako da smo sigurni).
Eto bilo kakvo iskustvo bi mi sad dobro doslo.

----------


## enchi

I sama sam strahovala, no, premda nemam osobno iskustvo da je stvar krenula krivo - nadam se da će tebi sve na kraju završiti dobro, pa da ti zavibram

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mari79

Hvala ti Enchi, trebat ce nam...

----------


## katajina

I ja šaljem vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam se raspitivala za sebe ( sada 32 tjedna trudnoće, dva puta pozitivan Coombsov test ali premalo za izmjeriti titar ), najviše hvale bolnicu Sv. Duh, tamo su najveći stručnjaci za rh inkompatibiliju ( dr. Ratko Matijević čini mi se ). Intrauterinu transfuziju će ti sigurno raditi, možda i više puta. Bitno je, čini mi se, da izdržiš do 34 tjedna.
Još jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

P.S. Ako ti nije problem, kad si se imunizirala u prošloj trudnoći jesu li ti mogli izmjeriti titar ili je test bio "samo" pozitivan kao meni?

----------


## klarita2

*mari79*prvo jako mi je žao što nas ima još s tim problemom.Ovdje u st baš nema takvih slučajeva pa sam ja njima bila kao "čudo".
Dr.Matijević je za sada jedini koji radi tzransfuziju, ja imam njegov nalaz preporuke da transfuzija kreće u 18-20tj i on mi je rekao da je jako uspiješan u tome . zaista se nadam da ćeš krenuti s time i da će sve biti ok jer bi onda i ja sebi dala nekakve nade.Ne bih željela da vas moj post uplaši.
Inače nedavno je jedna dr sa st transfuzije uspjela dokazati da se rh imunizacija može dogoditi predkraj prve trudnoće i nažalost događa se sve češće. Mislim da bi ti bilo dobro da odeš do Matijevića (i u polilinici Vili radi) jer čovjek zaista zna što govori.

----------


## klarita2

Bok, ima li novosti?zanima me jesi li krenula na transfuziju u SD?možep mi poslati privatnu poruku jer znam o tome dosta, bila sam kod Matijevića na razgovor. Drži se...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mari79

Draga Klarita i Katajina, hvala vam na odgovorima, puno mi znaci. U mojoj prosloj trudnoci iz koje imam sina je u 33 tj titar bio 1:8 ako se dobro sijecam i onda dan prije nego su me induciralu u 37 tj je bio 1:16, psto je sin bio veeeeelik, rodio se sa 4800 i 56cm 3 tj ranije, odlucili su inducirat mada se sa tako niskim titrom moglo i pricekat. Prije ove trudnoce mi je Coombs bio toliko nizak da mi nisu mogli odredit titar i tako sve do mog velikog krvarenja zbog marginalne placente previje u 16 tjednu...onda naglo na 128 :Sad:  Lose je sta jos uvijek krvarim sto moze samo poticat stvaranje novih antitijela, a dobro je sta se moja bebica za sad dobro drzi, svako 2 dana partimo sistolicki tlak i za sad je ok. Ja pricam o anti-d tijelima, moja su vasa? Ono sta mene ljuti je da su dr ovdje zgrozeni kako nisam dobila zastitni injekciju u 27 tj bez obzira na Coombs jer je praksa u Europi da se svim neg trudnice za rh poz partnerom daje Rogham u 27 tj. Kad sam pitala svog dr u Splitu, rekao mi je da nase zdravstvo nema para bla bla ko da je sama nisam mogla kupit i da ni ta injekcija nije garancija da ne bi doslo do javljanja antitijela, dr i ovdje i u spanjolskoj gdje sam rodila sina tvrde da je propust dr-a. uzas. Sad sta je tu je, nadam se najboljem a isto zelim i vama. Drago mi je sta eto i kod nas ima dobar dr za transfuzije, rado bi do njega ali se sad zbog krvarenja vise ne mogu prebacit u RH. Pisat cu vam kako bude islo, nadam se da ce moja prica zavrsit dobro i da ce pomoc i tebi Klarita da se odlucis na jos jednu bebu.

----------


## klarita2

*Mari*čekam tvoj odgovor ne strpljivo i razvoj cijele situacije.zaista navijam i ~~~~~~~~~~, a nedavno su mi rekli da su ove vibre čarobne. :Smile: 
javi se porukom ako si primila moj mail ili na forum.Sve znš, pisala sam ti.Hvala na linku, odličan je i nekako vidim da se može.Sad mi je slijedeći korak provjera titra što idem početkom 7.mj u Zg pa da vidim koliki je i što dalje.Drži mi fige a ja mislim i molim za tebe i bebicu....to su veliki borci... :Love:

----------


## senzibilizirana

bok Klarita imam nekoliko pitanja,dali si jos uvijek uključena u ove razgovore...

----------


## klarita2

Nisam.evo slucajno citam jer se blizi 6god od gubitka moje curice pa me emocije nose.
Reci sto god trebas. Iako mi draze privatno.
Inace rodila sam 3 curucu u 35tj nakon 9IUT transf na Sv Duhu.

----------


## Beti3

klarita2, veliki pozdrav, dugo te nisam ovdje vidjela. Nadam se da ste obje dobro.  :Heart:

----------


## klarita2

Beti- da cure su super....ivana ce uskori 4 g.predivna, pametna, i Bogu hvala zdrava ko dren.
Klara zavrsava 5 r. Sve 5,00! Ma sve super ..

Radim, ostala sam nakon I 3 god na porodiljnom .puno je bila vezana za mene i trebalo je vremena da ju polako odmaknem.
Najsen ce u vrtic.

Ti?

----------


## Anin00

Book evo imala bih par pitanja za klaritu ako si jos tu.... Jer sam i ja razvila antitijela u prvoj trudnoci i sad sam opet trudna pa svaka inf.i iskustvo bi mi puno znacilo...

----------


## Anin00

Book evo imam nekoliko pitanja za klaritu2 ako je tu... I ja sam razvila antitijela nakon prve trudnoce i sad sam opet trudna.... Svaka informacija bii puno znacila.....

----------


## klarita2

Drago mi je da mogu pomoci.
Koja anritijela imas? Titar? 
Ako si u Zg javi se na sv.duh

----------


## klarita2

Koji si tjedan i koje preglede si radila?

----------


## Anin00

D antitijela, nisu mi odredili titar jer navodno ima malo antitijela da bi mogli odrediti.. I nisu mi radili nikakve posebne pretrage osim kontrole krvi i ultrazvuka...10.sam tjedan pa smo valjda mirni jos do 18.tj...  Nisam iz zg-a, moj ginekolog mi je reka za sv.duh da ako beba bude tatina krv.grupa idem odmah u bolnicu... Sad iskreno mene zanima taj dr.dio trudnoce... I kad je kod tebe pocelo povecanje titra?

----------


## klarita2

Moja druga trudnoca je vođena u St. Titar je bio 1:2 do 30tj. Tada je poceo rasti. S tim da bez obzira na titar pd 18tj treba raditi MCA kroz arteriju glave. 
Tu se vidi anemija bebe. Suprug bi trebao izvaditi fenotip da vidite je li nosi DD ILI Dd.

Moj titar je neglo skocio sto se dogadja cesto oko 32 tj. 1:16 gdje umjeszo da su me porodili cekali su do 38 tj kad je skocio na 1:128 i moja M se rodila kao mrtvorođenče.

Moja treca trudnoca je vodjena dp 15tj u St a zatim Sv Duh. Krenula sam s tirom 1:16 .imala sam 9 INTRAUTERINIH transfuzija . beba je rodjena u 35tj. 4 dana inkubatora i 4 transfuzijr poslije rođenja.
Moja titar je u jednom trenu u sredini trudnoce bio 1:2054.

Poslije vise nije ni mjeren.

Uglavnom ja sam zavrsila s trudnocama. 3 mj daleko u Zg od obitelji, starije kceri, borbe, boli , neizvojesnosti i straha...

Ali sve znam o tom, ostala sam super s dr na Sv.Duhu.moja kcer je super, ziva i zdrava i bez posljedica zahvaljujuci njemu i Bogu 
Pisi sto te zanima...moja prica ke tu na forumu...dugo sam tu bila

----------


## Anin00

E citala sam sve postove, ali nisam pisala odma jer sam vidila da je to sve bilo prije par god.i kad sam vidila da si opet pisala sad prije koji tjedan odlucila sam se javiti... Jer mi svaka ric znaci, pogotovo nekoga ko je upoznat sa svime i prosa to... Divim ti se na svemu, eto bogu hvala pa je treca trudnoća prosla kako triba...virujem da nije bilo lako..  Iskreno cila tvoja prica me gura naprid sa osmijehom i daje mi samo pozitivno misljenje o tome svemu... I naravno nadam se najboljem... Inace ja sam iz ši, rekli su mi da u 18.tj ce viditi koja krv.grupa je beba i onda cemo znati sta dalje... Nisu mi sad spominjali taj fenotip... Spremna sam na sve samo da beba bude ziva i zdrava... 
Jeli ginekolog odreduje kod kojeg ides dr.u sv.duh ili? Koji je tvoj? Mislim ako mogu traziti kod koga bi pa... Koliko ste bile u bolnici nakon poroda?

----------


## klarita2

Na Sv .Duhu se s tim najdulje bavi dr.Miskovic ali i od prije god dana dr.hafner.obojica odlicni.

Gle krvna grupa bebe se moze odrediti u 18tj samo amniocintezom a u 12tj preko krvi mame i salje se u Zg.
Amniocintezu ne preporucujem zbog mogucnosti krvarenja i povecanja titra. 

Dobro sve ispitaj i ginek i transf. Oni bi uvijwk trebali biti u kontaktu

----------


## Anin00

Meni su rekli u 18.tj preko moje krvi... Nisam pitala sta je to MCA?

----------


## klarita2

Znam da u St to rade vec od 12tj.mojoj rodici sz sad u zadnjoj trudnoci vadili. 
MCA je pokazatelj anemije . to je posebno mjerenje protoka kroz areteriju glave. Ako se krece od 1-1.4 zna se proci bez tranaf a ako dodje oko 1.5 potrebna je transfuzija. Ovisi o vise faktora. 
Uglavnom od 18tj sw mjeri bez obzira koliki je titar i vrlo je vazno da dr to zna mjeriti. Upravo zbog tog sto mi u drugoj trudnoci to nisu mjerili izgubila sam bebu.( tada nisam sve znala) . ovde u St ima 1 ili 2 dr koji to znaju mjeriti.tako da dobro to upitaj. Zaista ti zelim da beba bude neg. Ja i mm imamo za to sanse 50/50 a sve tri trudnoce moje cure su bile +  .tako da :/

----------


## Anin00

Idem ove dane na pregled pa cu provjeriti to s dr.
A jooj jos kad znas da ima sanse da bude 0- pa opet na kraju.... A sam Bog zna zasto to tako mora biti... Iako mi je dr.reka da ce beba najvjerojatnije biti tatina krv.grupa ja se ipak nadam da nece.... A sta Bog da neka bude... Samo da beba bude živa i zdrava.... 
Oprosti sta te ovo pitam ali jel beba morala nakon toga svega na neke posebne preglede i cesce na kontrole? Ako je tesko pisati o tome nema problema...

----------


## klarita2

Mislis na trecu trudnocu sa Sv.Duha? Da. 4 puta je primala krv u St bolnici. Do 2,5 mjeseca. To je se tako i pretpostavilo. Jer im tada pocne raditi kostana srz i sama proizvodi eritrocite. 
Nakon toga samo vjezbe i kontrole za nedonoscad. Ali nikad vise nije bila anemicna. Dojila sam ju 18mj uvijsk i sada je sve jela, moja prozdrljivica , haha.... Ali anemija nikako.kao da nikad nije imala problema. 

Ona je u trbuhu cak bila u teskom hidropsu i zahvaljujuci mom dr sa Sv Duha rodila se samo s anemijom.sve drugo super. Cak i kilaža 2890g. 

Sad ce u vrtic na jesen i iskreno ona je pravo Bozje čudo....pravo!!!!

Samo ti pitaj sto hoces. Volim pomoci ljudima. Puno je tu nejasnoca. I ako ikad budes trebala na sv.Duh ( daj Bože ne) samo se javi .ja sam s dr ostala super. 

O svemu ti ja pricam, i o gubitku i trecij trudnoci. Drzi se....javljaj se

----------


## Anin00

Super, supeeer hvala Bogu dragom sta je tako proslo....  Da bas to, toliko nejasnoca i malo nas ima s tim tako da svaka ric znaci... Puno hvala na pomoci i odgovorima... Ocu ocu, javim se... Jos jednom veliko hvalaaaaaa, pozz

----------


## klarita2

Ima li sta novog?

----------


## Anin00

Nista jos.... Sve je super zasad (hvala Bogu) nadam se da ce tako i ostati... Krvnu grupu bebe će mi odrediti za 2-3 tj... Bas pitala dr.jel se moze prije odrediti krv.grupa reka da moze od 12 tj ali da je tada puno veca mogućnost da rezultati ne budu tocni.. Javim cim saznam nesto novo, hvalaa sta si tu i sta mislis na nas   :Smile:

----------


## klarita2

Hej jesi vadila krvnu grupu? Kako si?

----------


## Anin00

Jesam, cekam nalaze... Valjda bi kroz ovaj tj trebali biti gotovi.. A ovi nalazi za titar su hvala Bogu jos uvik isti, nije se nista promijenilo... Dobro sam, samo me tu i tamo uhvati nervoza i tuga pri pomisli na zagreb tj.vise zbog odvajanja od cure moje

----------


## klarita2

Mozda i neces morat ako titar ostane isti ili mali. Ili samo pred kraj.
Sjeti se mene ...100dana Zg....
Moju stariju kcer vidjela sam 2x , krenula 1r. Sve sam propustila... :Sad: 
I preko skypea....
Uf....
Tesko je ali i brzo se zaboravi kad sve bude ok i izdrzi se....
Javi

----------


## Anin00

Da nadam se  :Wink:  ajme divim ti se evo suze idu uf uf...svaka ti cast...
 Da to je istina... Javim se i hvala sta si tu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anin00

Jos cekam nalaze... Ni oni mi ne znaju reci kad ce biti... Nadam se da ce iduci tjedan  :Undecided:

----------


## klarita2

Da znam da se dugo cekaju. Javi mi

----------


## Anin00

Stigli su, bebica je ipak poz.  :Undecided: 
Prosli tj.je na uzv sve bilo u redu... Idem iduci tj.na pregled i opet vadenje krvi... 
Svakih koliko si ti vadila krv nakon 16.tj trudnoce?  Meni uvik stave kontrolu za 4-6 tj... Ja naravno odem nakon 4 al mi je i to nekako puno....

----------


## Ivona0506

Mame pomagajte! Trudna sam 15.tjedana(blizanacka trudnoca) ovo mi je druga trudnoca.Kako sam A- a muz A+ poslje prve trudnoce sam primila zastitnu inekciju ali sam unatoc tome senzibilizirana.U ovoj trudnoci mi je raden titar u 6.tjednu i bio je 1:2 pa u 10.tjednu takoder 1:2 i sad u 15 titar naglo skocio na 1:64. Trudnocu vodim u Petrovoj bolnici i nekakvo pojasnjenje od doktora sta to znaci za moje bebe nisam dobila,govori mi stalno opcenito kao da cita iz uđbenika.Dobila sam Decortin 10mg na dan,poslali me kuc i neka se vratim za dva tjedna.Nemoram vam govorit koji horor u glavi prolazim  :Sad:

----------


## Ivona0506

Molim mame sa bilo kakvim iskustvom sa rh imunizacijom da podjele samnom svoje iskustvo.Trudna sam 18.tjedana(blizanacka trudnoca) i senzibilizirana sam.Trenutno sam u Petrovoj bolnici,kako mi je titar 1:128  u utorak je dogovorena transfuzija.Ocajna sam i preplasena i svako iskustvo na ovu temu bi mi dobro doslo jer pojma nemam sta me ceka i sta ce biti sa mojim bebicama

----------


## Beti3

> Molim mame sa bilo kakvim iskustvom sa rh imunizacijom da podjele samnom svoje iskustvo.Trudna sam 18.tjedana(blizanacka trudnoca) i senzibilizirana sam.Trenutno sam u Petrovoj bolnici,kako mi je titar 1:128  u utorak je dogovorena transfuzija.Ocajna sam i preplasena i svako iskustvo na ovu temu bi mi dobro doslo jer pojma nemam sta me ceka i sta ce biti sa mojim bebicama


Pročitaj postove klarita2 i na ovoj temi piše i na drugima. Probat ću ti linkati koji post. Ima puno iskustva i sigurno će ti pomoći. Prošla je puno IU transfuzija i rodila bebu.

----------


## Beti3

http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?searchid=8337427

----------


## Rhnegativna

Mame, evo čitam vaše postove već po 10.put. 2019. godina. Prva trudnoća (2014.g) uredna, ali sam senzibilizirana pred kraj trudnoće. Testovi u 27. i 32. tjednu bili negativni, ali kako sam prenesla tjedan dana opet su mi radili test i bio je pozitivan. Curka moja rođena A+. Sve normalno. Druga trudnoća ove godine u siječnju završava spontanim. Nakon spontanog dali mi Rhogam (da zadovolje proceduru u tim slučajevima, iako nema funkciju jer sam već senzibilizirana. Riječko rodilište). Vadila sam krv, i tad mi je titar u 7. tjednu 1:2. Inače imam anti-D i anti-C antitijela. Sad evo treća trudnoća, štapić je pokazao plus, čekam 12.7 za prvi pregled i molim se da sve bude u redu. Zvala Sv. Duh i rekli mi da se mogu naručiti kod njih da mi vode trudnoću, ali da mi treba uputnica od mog ginekologa i prvi ultrazvuk. Eto sad to čekam. Vidim puno mama ovdje sa istim problemom, ali postovi već imaju koju godinu, a mene treba malo ohrabrit  :Very Happy:  Kako su vam prošle trudnoće?

----------


## Rhnegativna

Mame, evo čitam vaše postove već po 10.put. 2019. godina. Prva trudnoća (2014.g) uredna, ali sam senzibilizirana pred kraj trudnoće. Testovi u 27. i 32. tjednu bili negativni, ali kako sam prenesla tjedan dana opet su mi radili test i bio je pozitivan. Curka moja rođena A+. Sve normalno. Druga trudnoća ove godine u siječnju završava spontanim. Nakon spontanog dali mi Rhogam (da zadovolje proceduru u tim slučajevima, iako nema funkciju jer sam već senzibilizirana. Riječko rodilište). Vadila sam krv, i tad mi je titar u 7. tjednu 1:2. Inače imam anti-D i anti-C antitijela. Sad evo treća trudnoća, štapić je pokazao plus, čekam 12.7 za prvi pregled i molim se da sve bude u redu. Zvala Sv. Duh i rekli mi da se mogu naručiti kod njih da mi vode trudnoću, ali da mi treba uputnica od mog ginekologa i prvi ultrazvuk. Eto sad to čekam. Vidim puno mama ovdje sa istim problemom, ali postovi već imaju koju godinu, a mene treba malo ohrabrit Kako su vam prošle trudnoće?

----------


## Meganica

Pozdrav svima, 
Bas mi je zao da se na ovu temu vec dugo nista nije pisalo, a ja imam 1001 pitanje.
Prije svega bi voljela znati postoji li igdje u HR doktor, perinatolog, koji ima znanja na ovu temu? U posljednjih skoro 6 godina, kucala sam na bezbroj vrata, i nitko nema odgovore na moja pitanja, nitko se nikada nije susreo sa situacijom kao sto je moja :/
Kako li je to uopce moguce??
Ukratko, moja situacija je ovakva: 
Prva trudnoca, prije skoro 6 godina, bila je potpuno uredna, svi nalazi su bili ok, do trenutka poroda.. onda je u radjaoni nastala frka panika, ja sam 0-, a beba je na tatu B+. 
Beba momentalno zavrsi na intenzivmoj, rade joj exsangvino trasvuziju i jedva izvlaci zivu glavu, a ja ostajem pozitivna na cijelu abecedu tih silnih antitijela. (Bilo je tu svasta, ali ovo je najkrace moguce) 
Injekciju zastite ne dobivam jer nema smisla ni potrebe, kad se vec dogodilo to sve sto se dogodilo. Svaka iduca trudnoca je vrlo, vrloooo upitna i visokog rizika.
Medjutim, sto ako ipak ostanem trudna?? 
Imam brdo pitanja "sto ako"? 
Puno bi mi znacilo kada bi cula neko iskustvo iz prve ruke. 
Hvala i sretno svima.

----------


## Vekili

> Znam da u St to rade vec od 12tj.mojoj rodici sz sad u zadnjoj trudnoci vadili. 
> MCA je pokazatelj anemije . to je posebno mjerenje protoka kroz areteriju glave. Ako se krece od 1-1.4 zna se proci bez tranaf a ako dodje oko 1.5 potrebna je transfuzija. Ovisi o vise faktora. 
> Uglavnom od 18tj sw mjeri bez obzira koliki je titar i vrlo je vazno da dr to zna mjeriti. Upravo zbog tog sto mi u drugoj trudnoci to nisu mjerili izgubila sam bebu.( tada nisam sve znala) . ovde u St ima 1 ili 2 dr koji to znaju mjeriti.tako da dobro to upitaj. Zaista ti zelim da beba bude neg. Ja i mm imamo za to sanse 50/50 a sve tri trudnoce moje cure su bile +  .tako da :/



Cao Klarita, videla sa tvoje postove vezane za trudnoce. Ja sam saznala za sam rh senzibilna, u 19toj sam nedelji i prvi titer nalaz mi je 512. Uz je dobar, mislim da je radjeno merenje anemije preko mozdane arterije i beba je ok. Kontrolu imam za 4 nedelje… u soku sam od svega a posebno od visine titera. Jel
To znaci da ce mi se sad duplirati? I ako bude samo veci da li to nuzno znaci anemiju bebe. Sta je vaznije da se gleda, visina titera ili ultrazvucni nalaz? Ocajna sam….

----------


## antonia1608

Bok!Evo nadam se sa će te pročitat i moju poruku.Ja sam u 15 tjednu i beba  je Bogu hvala u redu a titar mi je odpocetka mjerenja stalno isti 1:128.s tim da ja imam sva moguca slova E,e,D,d,E.svasta.kazu na transfuzilogiji da je dobro sto je isti stalno i sto i beba dalje u redu.Ali mene isto sve strah.Kako je vama zavrsilo sve Vekii??

----------

